# Air Tech Promotion Numbers ND Rankings



## dh101 (12 Oct 2019)

I'm trying to find the actual official numbers of how many they're actually promoting for 2019 rankings for promotion to mcpl. I've found the CM's berief dated from late 2018 for 2019 aps. However it only shows the forecasted numbers. It's there any way to see the official numbers that they're promoting or do you just have to wait and see. I've also heard of people who ranked getting promoted later in the year.
Thanks for any input


----------



## TCM621 (12 Oct 2019)

They are sitting the boards for next year right now. The CM brief should drop in the next couple of weeks as well. That will have your numbers on it. But don't take those numbers as gospel, last year they cut the numbers for some trades in half and then raised them again towards the end of the year.


----------



## dh101 (14 Oct 2019)

Last year is what I am asking about, specifically the cutting off numbers, is there anything official about this other than hearsay.


----------



## Trix03 (15 Nov 2019)

40 W.O avn tech released or retired. There will be lots of position opening this year and next year


----------

